# Silly Q: How to get a tank home?



## Juggler (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm running a 10G freshwater now and want to move up to a 60-75G. I don't have huge amounts of cash or muscle. So I'm trolling kijiji and watching Petsmart for sales but... does anyone deliver? I imagine it would take a van and at least 2 strong guys to safely get tank and stand from seller to my livingroom... Recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

With a 65 gallon tank, you could rent a zip van, find a friend, get a two wheel dolly cart and safely move this. It would also fit in the back of a hatchback, depending on height.

Use moving blankets to protect the tank against the cart.
Planning and patience.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

I've moved a 36"x20"x20" in a sedan! I also moved a 65g by myself with another sedan!  Not a fun experience lol.

Depending on the footprint of the tank, anything 4'+ needs a truck, van, or SUV - hatchbacks also have lots of space. If you have any contractor friends or anyone with a mini van, moving a tank is fairly easy - I find moving a prebuilt stand is the harder part.. From LFS to vehicle, just ask someone from the shop to help you, they'll carry out and load it for you, when you get home, get a couple friends to help and have the strongest people lift while others can guide.


----------



## edwinf (May 28, 2014)

Hi, I moved my 90 gallon in a hatchback (48 x 18 x 24). Just fit with the back seats down.


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Home Depot Trucks. 25 bucks for 2 hrs. Unlimited kms. You can rent a van or pickup.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Juggler (Apr 19, 2017)

An empty 65G weighs the same as I do, apparently.


----------



## Juggler (Apr 19, 2017)

If I go with a 36" it would fit in my vehicle, the problem is finding muscle power. And distracting the small children who'd be trying to "help".


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Help*

Do u have any neighbours u can cohearse into helping 
A 65 is not that heavy .. it's a tall tank .
Hope u can find someone 
Maybe post your location (general area)
Maybe some one here can help if they.are free 
Cheers


----------



## Juggler (Apr 19, 2017)

Is this a good deal? They're close to me and willing to deliver this morning!

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-fish/city-of...50/1259219745?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Looks like a good deal. Good reliable filter eheim is a good brand. The heater is also a good one.

Price is good if they are willing to deliver without extra cost.

Like in most things on kijiji you should haggle a little but not too much if they are willing to deliver that is pretty good price.

Good luck


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

A 65g is not very heavy, maybe 50lbs? Just the clunky size and "brittle" appearance of an aquarium make it more difficult to move.

A good point about posting your area, surely if other members are nearby, it could definitely make things easier.


----------



## Juggler (Apr 19, 2017)

Interesting. The internet told me >100 lbs.

https://www.thespruce.com/aquarium-sizes-and-weights-1380694

In any case, I now have a 75G tank filling in my living room!! Husband thinks I'm crazy.


----------

